# Saaz in a Hefeweizen?



## JDW81 (30/1/13)

I'm making a hefe on Friday and have a stack of Saaz in the fridge which I need to use. Is it way off the mark to use Saaz in a hefe instead of Hallertau? 

Cheers,

JD.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/1/13)

There both Noble, i say, go for it


----------



## mckenry (30/1/13)

JDW81 said:


> I'm making a hefe on Friday and have a stack of Saaz in the fridge which I need to use. Is it way off the mark to use Saaz in a hefe instead of Hallertau?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> JD.


I use Saaz in hefes all the time. Love it. You will too. Not too late in the boil though, after all hefe's are about the yeast.
Which yeast?

Note - I assume Czech Saaz and not B Saaz.


----------



## JDW81 (30/1/13)

mckenry said:


> Which yeast?
> 
> Note - I assume Czech Saaz and not B Saaz.


Will be using 3068, after all it is the original hefe yeast 

Yeah, Czech saaz.

Will saaz and hallertau clash if I use saaz for bittering and hallertau as a late-ish addition (as is my usual here hop schedule).


----------



## mckenry (30/1/13)

JDW81 said:


> Will be using 3068, after all it is the original hefe yeast
> 
> Yeah, Czech saaz.
> 
> Will saaz and hallertau clash if I use saaz for bittering and hallertau as a late-ish addition (as is my usual here hop schedule).


I'd do that, but havent. Great combo in a lager, just dont overdo it


----------



## jyo (30/1/13)

Saaz, Hallertau and Hersbrucker are all awesome in Hefes, though Tettnanger is hard to beat :icon_drool2:


----------



## pk.sax (30/1/13)

JDW81 said:


> Will be using 3068, after all it is the original hefe yeast


I disagree with that sentiment.


----------



## JDW81 (30/1/13)

practicalfool said:


> I disagree with that sentiment.


I was under the impression that wiehenstephan was one of the oldest operating breweries in the world and 3068 was one of the older yeasts as well. 

Out of interest what is the original hefe yeast?


----------



## JDW81 (30/1/13)

mckenry said:


> I'd do that, but havent. Great combo in a lager, just dont overdo it


No plan on over doing it, only a small bittering addition and an even smaller late addition.


----------



## pk.sax (31/1/13)

JDW81 said:


> I was under the impression that wiehenstephan was one of the oldest operating breweries in the world and 3068 was one of the older yeasts as well.
> 
> Out of interest what is the original hefe yeast?


afaik its schenider's hefe yeast.
They were the only licensed brewery allowed to brew with wheat under the old reihensegebot.

Will have to dig, but I don't think Weihenstephan's weiss is as old as the brewery itself.


----------

